
Instagram Just Geotagged Us to Hell – Five Hundred Words - asmosoinio
https://medium.com/five-hundred-words/instagram-just-geotagged-us-to-hell-dad4c3736409
======
walterbell
Is there an OpenStreetMap POI database? The crowd can contribute to crowd-
owned databases, i.e. neither Foursquare nor Facebook. Apple uses (?) some OSM
data.

~~~
rmc
OSM has lots of POIs. OSM is more than just roads. You can add points and say
"This is an italian restaurant called "La Bella Roma", it is wheelchair
accessible, doesn't have wifi and is open Monday to Saturday 10am to 11pm."
(which would be amenity=restaurant, cuisine=italian, name="La Bella Roma",
wheelchair=yes, wifi=no, opening_hours="Mo-Sa 10:00-23:00".

OSM is trying to be more like Wikipedia, so reviews, comments and star ratings
don't belong there.

Please help improve OSM by adding POIs. I'm sure you'll know something that
isn't there already.

